# Browsers Besides IE



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

This computer has vista home premium operating system with internet explorer updated as far as it will go on this machine. I have a credit card site recommending a browser update to get full use of the site. Are there any other browser options that will work for me safely with some of the newer web sites?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Been using Mozilla Firefox for years. Very stable and works well for me.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use Firefox. It's an advanced browser that seems to work everywhere.

Microsoft will begin to phase out IE later this year when Windows 10 is released. They are supposed to come out with a new browser that isn't so bloated. We'll see...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Firefox is my preferred browser. But all that I know that work on forums usually use Chrome as they find that gives very good results for forums.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

On the homestead, the preferred browsers are goats and deer. Unless you live in China and then its panda.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I used both Firefox and Chrome and rarely use IE. There are also others like Sea Monkey


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Mozilla Firefox is pretty handy because of the add-ons it has for all sorts of things, pop up blockers, image blockers, ad blockers, profanity filters, you can clear out a lot of junk.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

After IE quit working completely (not long after an upgrade to Win8.1) I've been using Firefox. Can't say it's my favorite browser but it works. 

If IE actually WORKED without all the bugs, I'd be using it. Kinda sounds like MS gave up on fixing it. Oh, well. Guess we'll see what they decide to replace it with sometime later.

At least I don't get an error message every minute or so like I did with IE. 

FWIW, I tried to see if I could uninstall IE but there is only an option to turn it off.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

By *off* you mean just not your default browser.
Nope IE is such a interracial part of Windows OS you can't and never was able to uninstall it. 
I use Safari pretty much all the time unless I am on Yahoo message boards and for some reason Safari doesn't work any more since the last three versions of OS-X
So I have installed Firefox to use if I want to reply to any message on the many Yahoo boards I am on. But Safari is my default browser.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

By "turned off", I do mean "turned off". 

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/internet-explorer/install-ie#ie=ie-11

Not only is IE not my default browser, it is not available. It is turned off. Basically, I've disabled a Windows feature, Internet Explorer.


----------



## kronk (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I'd start by dumping Vista. Definitely not one of MS's finest efforts. What others have said about Firefox. 

I've got issues with Google, MS & Apple, and their snuggling up to and pipe-lining everyone's data directly to the NSA, so ixquick instead of Google, Linux over Win, and Blackberry over Android and Apple, but that's just me.

If you want to be really secure check out_ Tor_ (The Onion Router). 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I mainly use firefox - but I also use a browser called Opera. http://www.opera.com/ It works great. If either of those don't work - then I'll start up chrome. I have IE on my system, but don't use it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Allen W said:


> I have a credit card site recommending a browser update to get full use of the site.


This means they didnt optimize the site for your browser. Doesnt mean you cant use your browser, just means if you do, you may not see all their intended ads and eye candy and possibly some of their widgets wont work. 

I lived with this non-sense for years when I used Opera browser (before Opera became just another Chrome browser clone). Many sites didnt consider any version of Opera since ancient days, despite Opera being quite modern. If they went beyond just warnings and tried to block you, you could make Opera identify itself as some other browser. Some dug deeper, forcing one to have some browser they would accept. Well just use that browser only for their website and no other. Used to be ONLY IE would be accepted some sites, but now most also accept latest Firefox.

After Opera gave up its independence, I moved to Firefox. It works fine, little on bloated side and little slower. Took forever to track down all the steps to get it to stop constantly phoning home to check for updates and other stuff. I am on metered broadband and that costs money for lot worthless chatter by my software, and for any big downloads it wants to do without asking my permission. I use adblocker and NoScript and limit what 3rd party programs it can use, so am pretty safe without all that. 

Also if latest Firefox is too slow on your computer, look first at a modified version called Pale Moon. Its a lot faster and can use many of the Firefox add-ons. If you need faster yet, look at one called Kmeleon. Its even more slimmed down and faster yet. Based on Mozilla/Firefox rendering engine. Less compatible with add-ons.

since you use windows, there are also many IE frontends, they use your existing IE rendering engine, but better of these greatly update the interface.

I rarely use windows online so not sure what is considered the best of them anymore. I have Pale Moon with ad blocker plus and No Script, on my XP partition, also Kmeleon, so if I just have to use windows for some reason. But mostly use Puppy linux with Firefox. I have Pale Moon on Puppy too, but prefer the Firefox interface.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> This means they didnt optimize the site for your browser. Doesnt mean you cant use your browser, just means if you do, you may not see all their intended ads and eye candy and possibly some of their widgets wont work.


 I Bet their site was updated for all IE Browsers ABOVE IE 8
the newest one is IE 11?
And if using a older version of Windows you can ONLY go up to version IE 8, and they will not work now on those websites. 
And those that have can NOT update to the newer versions are being locked out of using their site until YOU Update to the Latest IE Version/new computer.
I read that almost a year ago that this was going to happen to a lot of sites.
MS and other Websites want you to Upgrade it a New computer having the latest version on IE.
Which BTW I hear is going to a new browser all together and MS will be dumping IE at some point in time.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I usually switch between Chrome, Firefox, SRWare Iron (wondering who here has heard of THAT one lol) and IE when absolutely needed.


----------

